# Enabling AutoZoom



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

correct, sorry my mistake 
what exactly does autozoom do


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Ken05, 

Please see my comment #14 above


----------



## serafim (Jul 14, 2014)

I have code following
***8226;Auto_Map_Zoom from nicht_aktiv to aktiv
***8226;Navi_AutoZoom from nicht_aktiv to aktiv

Now, i have menu for auto zoom, but is grayed (not change)

sugestion is wellcome
Thanks


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

I get these 3 displays

On HUD and Control screen with 2 variations in the small split screen


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ken05 said:


> I get these 3 displays


Those look like the default settings which can be selected on splitscreen.

Check out this: 
https://youtu.be/FsALWI5Ttzk?t=31

EDIT: have any of you coded the following: Navi_voice_output_2_step, maneuver_list, Drive_mode_kombi, ECO_TIPS_LAYOUT_NEW, or ECO_TIPPS_ONEPADDLEDRIVE?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, sure would like to have these displays!

I have both items referred to above set to active and do not have any of those displays available. When I had an earlier version of HU_NBT, the best I had was as I said in an earlier post (think it is #4).

Perhaps it is the fact that I have an F30 (albeit with Tech package), rather than a 7-series or X-series

Here are the particulars regarding my car's HU_NBT:
CAFD: DED-3-15-16
NBT: L151894A
Last Integration level: F020-14-07-505

Would be terrific if someone who has these displays can check their car's HU_NBT CAFD for other items that may be changed to make this super feature work or am I missing something in set up?

Thank you very much


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Here are the particulars regarding my car's HU_NBT:
> CAFD: DED-3-15-16
> NBT: L151894A
> Last Integration level: F020-14-07-505


F010-15-07-503: NBT_K15072A, Road Map NA Next 2016-1; DED_003_015_006.ncd; 
My 2016 F15: NBT_L15184A, Road Map NA Next 2015-2; DED_003_015_016.ncd
No longer have my F01


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

The other thing I find interesting is that other threads that have discussed auto-zoom mentioned it only worked with North Facing. So, people who wanted feature aktiv had to set it that way or would end up using on of the hot keys or manually scrolling to zoom. However, with video, they are leaving setting on one of the two other preferred options of Perspective View or Direction of Travel.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Ken05,
Can you the same info as above from your car?
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Ken05,
> Can you the same info as above from your car?
> Thanks


I sorry, what? I do not understand the question.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Almaretto,

Sorry, what I am trying to find out from whoever has the Auto Zoom working are:

I-Step level
NBT firmware (the K or L code that shows up on screen)
NBT CAFD

I asked Ken05 because I thought he had Auto Zoom (and then some) working.

Do you have it working as well? If so, which of the vehicles?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Do you have it working as well? If so, which of the vehicles?
> 
> Thanks


I posted the info I had above in post #27 for each vehicle. Both are 2016 cars build in 2015. They both started with 2015-2 Maps. I have upgrade F10 with 2016-1 Maps. I still need to do the F15. I doubt Maps version makes a difference. What might is I-step level or NBT version. F15 is one level up at L vs the F10's K. I do not have a charger to flash ECU's myself.

I will let you know if auto-zoom works. It is enabled but I normally keep my maps in perspective view.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Amaretto, 
Thanks -- am very interested


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Drove my F10 tonight. In Split screen, there is now a Manoeuvre List option; I set maneuver_list to aktiv. When navigation is active and that option is selected, there is just a black, empty background. When route guidance is stopped, it just shows position. 

For auto-zoom, it does not appear to be working like video posted to zoom in and out as approaching intersections. When I start guidance, the map view seems to zoom in. I now have Map auto zoom option, but it it is grayed out and I cannot select the box. I played with different perspectives and used split screen to display them simultaneously. If I find different settings that work, I will report back.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

*auto map*

I certainly do not have the display options shown in the video in post #25
and would like to get it working that way
what settings need to be changed, i have activated he usual suspects, without any success.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

I can select the auto zoom menu setting but it does not appear to do anything?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ken05 said:


> I certainly do not have the display options shown in the video in post #25
> and would like to get it working that way
> what settings need to be changed, i have activated he usual suspects, without any success.


That is a completely different system. However, I have been reading different posts recently on the subject. Unfortunately, it seems the only consistent rule is that maps must be in North Facing View. Beyond that, zooming in or out to given scale can make a difference.

See also the following thread on Auto-Scale, especially post #6, 7, and #16:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=765570


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

In the video it is running on an NBT Evo so it will probably just work on the newest Navigation Professional.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Amaretto, 

Would you be kind enough to either post or send me a PM with NBT'S CAFD for your F10 & F15?

Will compare them with my car's (F30) NBT CAFD & post differences regarding Auto Zoom as I try to figure out how to get Auto Zoom functioning on a 14 F30 

Thank you very much


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Amaretto,
> 
> Would you be kind enough to either post or send me a PM with NBT'S CAFD for your F10 & F15?


Does not work on my car so not sure it would help


----------

